# قصة واقعية من كتاب بستان الرهبان



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

قصة واقعية من كتاب بستان الرهبان 






 أحد السارقين الذي أراد أن يسرق ديراً للراهبات،
 فدخل إلى الدير ليلاً وهو متنكر
 في هيئة القديس الأنبا دانيال كاهن برية شيهيت،
 وقرع الباب على الدير قائلاً عن نفسه أنه الأنبا دانيال الإسقيطي 
قد جاء ليبيت الليلة.  
فلما سمعت الراهبات أسرعن لنوال البركة،
 وأحضرن ماء في لقان وغسَلن رجليه (كعادة الرهبان).
  وتقدمت الأم والأخوات وأخذن الماء الذيي غسل فيه رجليه، 
وبدأت كل واحدة تغسل وجهها منه، 
وهو يصلب (يرشم الصليب) عليها. 
 وكان اللص يسخر في نفسه من غباء هؤلاء الراهبات!
  وكانت بين الأخوات بنت عذراء عمياء من بطن أمها،
 فحدث لما أمسكن بيدها، وأحضرنها إلى ذلك الإنسان، 
وقلن له:
 "يا أبانا نطلب من قدسك أن تصلب على عينهيها". 
 فقال لهن:
 "قدَّمن لها فضلة الماء الذي في اللقان"
، وكان قوله هذا إستهزاء بالماء، وإستقلالاً لعقولهن،
 فلما أخذت الأخت الماء ورسمت عليه بإسم المسيح
 قائلة: 
"بصلاة القديس أنبا دانيال"،
 فللوقت إنفتحت عيناها وذلك الإنسان ينظر! 

 ونهاية القصة

 كانت بإعتراف اللص بعد الذهول والرعدة التي أصابته
 بعد شفاء الأخت على إسم الأنبا دانيال..
  وذهابه إلى الأنبا دانيال وترهَّب .




​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

*بركته تكون معانا *

*امين*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك استاذي*​


----------

